# Wild Camping in Scotland



## Pietro (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, I took early retirement this year to start motorhoming with my wife.  Our first longish trip was to Scotland where I'd planned to sample wild camping.  However, every time that we came to a layby that looked ideal it also came with a sign saying 'no overnight camping'. Maybe we were not looking in the right places or were being too fussy?  

Next year we plan to go to France and get around using a mix of Aires and France Passion sites, taking advantage of what everyone tells us is a truly Motorhome friendly country.  We are also contemplating heading to the south of Spain and Portugal early in 2011 but from what we've read so far, wild camping is not so easy there.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 6, 2010)

Pietro said:


> Hi, I took early retirement this year to start motorhoming with my wife.  Our first longish trip was to Scotland where I'd planned to sample wild camping.  However, every time that we came to a layby that looked ideal it also came with a sign saying 'no overnight camping'. Maybe we were not looking in the right places or were being too fussy?
> 
> Next year we plan to go to France and get around using a mix of Aires and France Passion sites, taking advantage of what everyone tells us is a truly Motorhome friendly country.  We are also contemplating heading to the south of Spain and Portugal early in 2011 but from what we've read so far, wild camping is not so easy there.


 
It depends on your definition of "Wild Camping".  Parking in a lay-by is only really for a break while driving.  Parking in passing places is a definite no no.  I look for car parks off the road.  Remember that vehicles parked on a road (lay-by) need to display lights if there is a speed limit greater than 30 mph.

_Highway Code - Parking at night - 249
All vehicles MUST display parking lights when parked on a road or a lay-by on a road with a speed limit greater than 30 mph (48 km/h).
[Law RVLR reg 24]_

The POIs available on here show places where it is *POSSIBLE* to park.  If you put out chairs, Table, water containers, step or anything else you are then camping not parking.  This is the definition used for French and other country Aires.  It is not UK law or even recognised by UK authorities.

In Spain you can* park *beside the highway for 1 night.  In France you can *park* on the road (not main roads) for up to 7 days.  It does not matter if the vehicle is occupied or not.  
This contrast to the UK where an occupied motorhome should be on private land with permission, or a camping site.  Wild Camping in the UK is technically not allowed and has not been since 1960.

Wild Camping is allowed in Scotland but only in tents and away from civilisation and the highway.  Even in tents in the rest of UK it is not technically allowed (Public Health Act 1937)


----------



## AndyC (Nov 6, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> It depends on your definition of "Wild Camping".  Parking in a lay-by is only really for a break while driving.  Parking in passing places is a definite no no.  I look for car parks off the road.  Remember that vehicles parked on a road (lay-by) need to display lights if there is a speed limit greater than 30 mph.
> 
> _Highway Code - Parking at night - 249
> All vehicles MUST display parking lights when parked on a road or a lay-by on a road with a speed limit greater than 30 mph (48 km/h).
> [Law RVLR reg 24]_


 I think, although I can't find the reference at the moment, that lights are not required if the lay-by has a physical barrier between it and the carriageway.

AndyC


----------



## jann (Nov 6, 2010)

*Scotland*

In Scotland we look for picnic areas . In remote areas there are a lot of posssibilities. Look for somewhere to park early afternoon. When you find somewhere, put it in sat nav,then travel on to the nearest town or visitor attraction and return later on. Don't wait till it goes dark before you look. 
If you find somewhere good and don't want to stop, write it down or enter in sat nav for another time.
The more you do it the easier it is.

Spain and Portugal are OK in winter, not sure about summer.

France. Germany and Italy are very good with aires/stellplatzs in most areas


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 7, 2010)

AndyC said:


> I think, although I can't find the reference at the moment, that lights are not required if the lay-by has a physical barrier between it and the carriageway.
> 
> AndyC


 
Can you post it when you come across it Andy?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Pietro - wish you well with your travels home and abroad, don't forget to post some pics and take note of all the wild spots you come across for wild camping.


----------

